# agp



## haldjo1 (12. November 2002)

Ich hab vor mie eine geeforce 4Ti 4600 kaufen hab aber keine ahnung ob die von meienm alten agp 2x unterstützt wird da ich mir zuerst die graka und dann den rest aines neuen rechners kaufen will, mein die graka aberauch schon aufm alten board nutzen will das 1x und 2x agp unterstützt. die kgraka unterstützt auch 2x agp aber ich hab da mla gehört dass die alten agp 3,3 volt haben und die neuen karten 1,5 volt  deshalb meine frage kann ich die karte trotzdem auf meinen alten agp stecken, regelt der sich von allein runter oder lmuss ich mir erst ein neues board kaufen??


guter aufsatz was? ;-P


----------



## Moartel (12. November 2002)

Die GF4 braucht 4x-AGP. Dein altes Board kannst du also vergessen wenn du dir die kaufst.
Ein neues Board mit CPU + RAM wird also wohl das erste sein was du dir von deinem neuen Rechner kaufen müssen wirst. Das mit den Grafikkarten bezieht sich glaube ich auf sehr alte Modelle wie TNT2 etc. Ich glaube die kann man in viele moderne Boards gar nicht mehr einsetzen. Bin mir diesbezüglich nicht sicher, glaube aber gelesen zu haben dass die Hersteller da eine Sicherung eingebaut haben.


----------



## eViLaSh (13. November 2002)

alte agb karten kann man sicherlich noch auf neuen boards betreiben, die sind ja allesamt abwärtskompatibel !

auf das andere problem kann ich nur antworten, dass deine geforce4 wohl nicht viel bringen wird auf dem alten board.


----------



## haldjo1 (13. November 2002)

hab aber gelesen dass die G128A (R) Gainward GForce4 Ti-4600 PowerP. Ultra750XP  auch 2x agp unterstützt also müsste die ja theoretisch auch auf meinem alten board laufen auch wenns nur eine übergangslösung ist, ich wüsste nur gern ob sich der agpp port dann auf 1,5 volt runterregelt


----------

